
CLforJava (Common Lisp for Java) - jacquesm
http://clforjava.org/
======
jrockway
I remember seeing a talk about this at ILC this year. It sort of has the
feeling of "one guy in his spare time" (with random parts written by his
students), whereas ABCL seems to have some sort of community (and plan) behind
it.

Just my impression, as I would use SBCL for any real work.

~~~
zachbeane
The first sentence gives a reasonable summary of the impression I got from
ILC:

> CLforJava is an ongoing project in the Computer Science department of the
> College of Charleston to educate students in modern software engineering
> practices by having serial groups of students build a complex product over
> several semesters.

The goal isn't (exactly) for a guy to produce a new CL implementation, but to
educate students.

------
wglb
So a tiny amount of fiddling with it, and it doesn't appear to understand
defpackage. Looking at the source, it says "these macros need to be
implemented".

So while the front page says it is a lisp, does not really appear to be yet
true.

------
wglb
_No other implementation of Common Lisp has this bidirectional ability._

Doesn't Clojure?

~~~
marcusbooster
Clojure is a lisp, but not an implementation of Common Lisp.

